# Are ENFPs more sexy than any other personality type?



## abitsilly (Mar 4, 2010)

Do we just love to flirt more than any other type? Or are we just more social.
To be honest I love getting to know people and have been described as a 'The Honey pot' before, because I can get anything out of anyone.
love and x's
Chrissy :blushed:


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

Um, nope. That's definitely not determined by type, but, IF ANYTHING, ENTPs seem a lot more overtly sexual and flirtatious!


----------



## abitsilly (Mar 4, 2010)

We're like sexy muses, we inspire and love!:happy:


----------



## Natalie (Aug 16, 2010)

OMG, I LOVE to flirt! My best friend is an INFJ, and I think she finds this a bit off-putting . . . I flirt with anyone and everyone--including her, LOL.


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

In that case, yes, it's mad fun!


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

I would say, as much as I don't want to admit it, yes. ENFP's are my favorite and least favorite type to be around, I love them so much , and I hate that I love them! Gaahhh what a paradox :/


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

Thrifty Walrus said:


> I would say, as much as I don't want to admit it, yes. ENFP's are my favorite and least favorite type to be around, I love them so much , and I hate that I love them! Gaahhh what a paradox :/


I no write!


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

Flirting is not sexy. And flirting with a lot of people is disgusting.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Hardstyler said:


> I no write!


........did you do that on purpose to piss me off? *sigh* I hope so...... I'll bite, *know *right.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

ENFP's are super duper sexy, but for me INFJ's have ya beat.


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

Thrifty Walrus said:


> ........did you do that on purpose to piss me off? *sigh* I hope so...... I'll bite, *know *right.


I ment sometimes I piss myself off and other enfps sometimes I like myself and other enfps I have the same paradox despite being ENFP


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Hardstyler said:


> I ment sometimes I piss myself off and other enfps sometimes I like myself and other enfps I have the same paradox despite being ENFP


Doh! At least be foreign so I may excuse your spelling errors, please I beg you! Is english your first language?


----------



## Agile (Sep 27, 2010)

Thrifty Walrus said:


> Doh! At least be foreign so I may excuse your spelling errors, please I beg you! Is english your first language?


HEY! this is the ENFP forum, n0 gramer natsi's alowed!


----------



## Moby (Nov 14, 2009)

Nah, we're not the most sexy. That banner belongs to ESTPs...And the ENTPs that tell us they're so sexy.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

MikeAngell said:


> Flirting is not sexy. And flirting with a lot of people is disgusting.


Hey, aren't you the one that's still all butt hurt over his ENFP ex? Good thing your resentment doesn't show up in posts. :wink:



Moby said:


> Nah, we're not the most sexy. That banner belongs to ESTPs...And the ENTPs that tell us they're so sexy.


However, physically I don't think ESTPs necessarily have anyone beat. They have some serious charm, though. 

Lol @ ENTPs "tell us they're so sexy". Bwahahaha! :laughing:


----------



## EskimoFox (Aug 14, 2010)

Hardstyler said:


> I no write!





Thrifty Walrus said:


> ........did you do that on purpose to piss me off? *sigh* I hope so...... I'll bite, *know *right.


I totally lol'd at this!

AND I concur that we ENFPs are the sexiest. No doubts there. ENFP PRIDE!!!!


----------



## Natalie (Aug 16, 2010)

MikeAngell said:


> Flirting is not sexy. And flirting with a lot of people is disgusting.


I disagree that flirting with many people is disgusting, but I have been told this by other types before, especially other Is. 

My INFJ friend asked me to explain it to her once, and I don't entirely know how--it's just been a natural and somewhat involuntary part of the way I interact with many people. It's something used to do when I was much younger without even thinking about it. Now at least I do it by choice! I typically only flirt if I genuinely like someone and want to know more about him/her, and I typically don't turn on the charm if it's not sincere. I don't mean for it to be misleading, although I know sometimes it is.

I do agree that flirting is not necessarily sexy and doesn't necessarily make someone sexy . . . but it definitely CAN be sexy. I think a lot of E-types interact with people this way (I know a couple of ENTPs and ENTJs who are very flirtatious as well), but I think ENFPs also tend to be colorful in the way they dress and to have vibrant or exuberant personas when they are interacting with others. All of these things combine, I think, to make the ENFP personality type a sexy and attractive one.


----------



## abitsilly (Mar 4, 2010)

Do you find that when you do meet someone you like the charm just seems to switch off, and that natural 'way with words' you had just diaspears? I find that, it's soo annoying when you know you could have been getting his number in less than a minute! exasperating!


----------



## Agile (Sep 27, 2010)

abitsilly said:


> Do you find that when you do meet someone you like the charm just seems to switch off, and that natural 'way with words' you had just diaspears? I find that, it's soo annoying when you know you could have been getting his number in less than a minute! exasperating!


Oh yes, all the time. However I find my behavior varies with the I-E spectrum. If I'm interested in an E, I find myself in your exact situation. However when I'm interested in I's I get into my natural rhythm a lot easier.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I think Jewish ENFPs are the sexiest out of all the types. *Sigh*


----------

